# Microclimate Prime have arrived!



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

The Microclimate Prime has arrived in folks. We're the first retailer in the country to get these....

Just landed on our desk:








Get them while you can folks!
Microclimate Prime 1


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

When are you sending them out to the pre-orders? I want to build my new viv's this weekend. :2thumb:


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Today*

Going out today!


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/580695411943643/

New facebook group for Microclimate


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone got there's form swell yet. Posted on the 5th still no sign.:gasp:


----------

